
Optimum population - vincent_s
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Optimum_population
======
vincent_s
also:
[http://www.econ.yale.edu/~nordhaus/homepage/documents/CohenS...](http://www.econ.yale.edu/~nordhaus/homepage/documents/CohenScience_carrying_cap.pdf)

